

Makers’ Year 2015 - weitingliu
http://makersyear.com/

======
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title because this appears to be an email signup.
The guidelines explicitly exclude those. There needs to be something people
can try out now.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
quantisan
I haven't tried this so I don't know if it's good or not. But the feel good
title. the email signup. the affiliated deals. and the deliberate posting of a
mere landing page to Show HN. the way that this came across strikes me as a
spammy growth hack.

------
weitingliu
We at Codementor just launched ‪#‎MakersYear‬ - an initiative to help creators
launch their projects successfully in 2015 with several great companies in
other verticals. Hope we can help more great projects getting launched this
year!

Happy New Year!

------
quantisan
The feel good title. The call to action email signup. The affiliated deals.
And the fact that a mere landing page is deliberately posted to Show HN. This
strikes me as a spammy "growth hack" from Codementor.

~~~
weitingliu
Hi there! not sure what you meant - but we're trying to provide as much help &
resources as we can to help all creators out there to launch their projects
this year.

------
daledavies
What's "the pledge"? I can't find anything on the page explaining what that
means, is it some sort of contract?

------
xyby
From the page, I cannot figure out what this is about. Are you selling
consulting disguised as an act of mercy?

